# nikon s9100 vs sony hx9v



## fawks (Jul 13, 2011)

hey guys...
i need help buying a digital camera around 15-17k
just scanned through the specs of nikon s9100 and sony hx9v. Numbers looked good. But don't know about the performance.
pls suggest a gud camera for this price..
thank you..


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 13, 2011)

did u checked the specs...please put down the advantage and disadvantage u found...

What are ur needs??


----------



## fawks (Jul 13, 2011)

@sujoyp
well heres the link comparing these 2. Sony DSC-HX9v vs Nikon S9100
i dont know about the picture quality of these cams.
Also, i would like to know if theres any other good camera in this price range 15-17k.
I need the camera as an amatuer.. still i need a gud one


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 13, 2011)

would u like panasonic TZ10 or TZ8...just compare it with these 2
I have seen brillient pics from TZ10...just a thought...will check ur selected cams in evening


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 13, 2011)

go for S9100.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 13, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> go for S9100.



Arohant it will be great if u will also tell us why?? coz its nikon


----------



## fawks (Jul 13, 2011)

@aroraanant
thanx...can u say why nikon s9100 is better???


----------



## Sounava (Jul 13, 2011)

Buy the HX9V eyes closed. The sensor of this camera is superb, plus it has full manual mode too. S9100 is only automatic.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 13, 2011)

I have used(also owns) both sony as well as nikon though I have no knowledge about panasonic and nikon seems to me much better,I own nikon S8100 and the difference between S8100 and S9100 is basically of optical zoom.
And if we compare HX9V and S9100 then HX9V has a 16x zoom and S9100 has 18x.
I am not HX9V is bad,it is like nikon is lil better than sony


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 13, 2011)

OMG specs are 99% same of Nikon 9100 and HX9V
Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review


----------



## fawks (Jul 13, 2011)

yeh... i wanted to know if anyone of you have any idea about the picture quality... in these 2 cams. 
thnx @ aroraanant


----------



## Soumik (Jul 26, 2011)

Check out the shoot out at DP Review. I am also planning to buy a can within 20K range, and i am in a fix between SX230 HS, S9100 and HX9V.
In the photo quality comparision, i must say that the SX230 HS seems to be very consistent. I was going for HX9V seeing the reviews, but the side by side pic quality seems to favour SX230 HS.
And another thought, how is P300, which falls in the same price range. It seems to have a very decent pic quality.
Please help me decide. 
Thanks.

My requirement is that the camera should take the best pics automatic, but a small amount of manual control like focus and exposure settings would be nice.


----------



## Sounava (Jul 28, 2011)

^ I trust dpreview very much. So if you don't want gimmicks like Sweep Panorama etc then I would say go for the SX230 HS.

The P300 is also a good camera, but do note that it wont give you much zoom.


----------



## Soumik (Aug 7, 2011)

^ Thanks. Yeah i saw P300 is mostly like a sidearm for ppl who own dslr s. So, i removed that from my consideration.
Seriously no, i want a cam that can fit in my pocket and take the best quality picture without much adjustment, but when given time, there should some options where i can fiddle with it and get a better image result.(small manual controls). I really done understand abt telephoto zoom, just normal zoom is enough.  No need for sweep panorama. or any panorama for that matter. 
I guess i would go for Canon only then. Will let u know once i get it.


----------



## SwiftLover (Aug 10, 2011)

Go for Panasonic FZ35. I am using this Camera from July 2009.
The quality of pic is too good...Its for one who wants to learn photography.

Here are some shots from my Panasonic camera
Photography -I Hope this helps to select your camera.



Soumik said:


> Check out the shoot out at DP Review. I am also planning to buy a can within 20K range, and i am in a fix between SX230 HS, S9100 and HX9V.
> In the photo quality comparision, i must say that the SX230 HS seems to be very consistent. I was going for HX9V seeing the reviews, but the side by side pic quality seems to favour SX230 HS.
> And another thought, how is P300, which falls in the same price range. It seems to have a very decent pic quality.
> Please help me decide.
> ...


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Aug 17, 2011)

So should I go for "Sony HX V9" finally in the range of 15-17k max ?
Have to purchase a cam this week only. I am not a professional but need this for  video and image for general usage and occasions.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 17, 2011)

yaah go for it bro HX9V is good...just that it dont have manual settings I suppose....but its not necessary for everyone...


----------



## Sounava (Aug 18, 2011)

^ HX9V does have manual settings. S9100 is on the contrary a fully automatic camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 18, 2011)

I see only program and auto mode thats P and M mode which i have already used in my sony t100...not sufficient to call them manual settings


----------



## Sounava (Aug 19, 2011)

you can control Shutter speed, aperture and ISO in HX9V. what more manual do you want?


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi friends, Today I checked the price of Sony HX9V at Sony Showroom in Ludhiana and it costs 17990/- same as online. Then I saw Sony HX100V costs 22990/-. So I compared both the cams. HX100V brings superior quality at even 30X zoom. Easily could read the newspaper of the person sitting on the other side of the road...But its very bulky. And apart from zoom I didn't find any other better feature. But thought its better to have idea from you guys. I could extend my budget to 20k even. 
And the most important thing : Please give some online site link from where I could purchase them at lower price. I know the price I found are higher. 
Thanks,


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2011)

I searched everywhere for u and found that smartshoppers 22240 is the lowest for sony HX100V

if u would have hot it from letsbuy they were selling it for nearly 19k...but now out of stock


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Aug 23, 2011)

So sujoyp another suggestion form u and others as well : If am getting HX100V at lower price then should I go for it or even then HX9V is till good enough for me?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 24, 2011)

I think HX100V is a Superb Cam and if u want that long zoom flip screen and 1cm macro then get it 

but if u want to have something pocketable and nice cam get hx9v
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
I got an ebay 5% discount coupon today valid till 30th...if u want it tell me...it will give u approx Rs.1100 discount on Rs.22400


----------



## dabster (Aug 27, 2011)

Guys, HX9V and HX100V should be looked most thru what requirements you have - the ease of use and pocket size is best part for HX9V. It depends on your needs and ease of carrying around you want.   <There is a reason people prefer to keep d-slr and a compact one handy with them if need be.  >


----------



## fawks (Aug 29, 2011)

Got HX9V 20 days back.... for 15k from letsbuy... so far working fine...
yeh... colors are bit over saturated and flash is too strong.... i usually keep the flash off... so works for me.I find still images are decent, if not great... but, video quality is superb.
btw... thnx guys for helpin me out.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 29, 2011)

^^ for flash, try to reduce flash voltage (if there is any option like that)


----------



## Sounava (Aug 30, 2011)

^ Its not voltage its the power. Like 1/2, 1/6 etc.


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello Friends. good news !! HX9V has been added to the stocks in letsbuy.com
I have ordered one for myself @ 14600/-
Seems a good deal for me. 
So my first step towards photography profession has begun. Will post pics once I'll get the cam. 
Thanks,


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 30, 2011)

^^ yaah very good deal...congrats


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 31, 2011)

its a gr8 deal man..just go n grab it


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Friends.. I received my cam today.. SONY HX9V. 
Got a case, HDMI cable : one end can be conected to cam and other to TV., battery, 4GB card : ~ 650 images can be stored, USB cable,a CD,

I clicked some snaps at low light as its already been 8pm. 
I clicked a snap turning light off in room and flash on . quality of that image came out superbbb!! really..
others snaps were good but I wont say superb.. a snap clicked at 16X zoom was not fully clear. 
Also clicked moon but thats not clicked that big as you guys display in photography thread.
couldnt capture any micro shots. image not that much clear..
Also max res of image is 16M (4:3). Can we capture it at 16M(16:9) ? 'coz image is not displayed on full screen of my full HD TV. have to chage it to 12M(16:9). But there is some loss of color(though it shouldn't).
And in last I want to learn more about photography: what ISO to set for macro, landscape etc, shutter speed.. you getting ?
 Any suggestions friends ??


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 3, 2011)

@ atul 

Bro it seems u dont know the common principals of digicam itself...

1. DOnt compare pics of DSLR with digicam 
2. most people crop picture as per need...
3. increasing the zoom make camera more unstable and more chances of blurry image...even in case of DSLR..soo at 16x zoom if its not clear its OK
4. Moon will look bigger...just use a good photoediting software and crop it 
5. Macro image u can definitely capture...just have patience..practice

ISO for macro- minimum possible
landcape - depend on light conditions
shutter speed - dont go below 1/60 it will not be manageable handheld


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Sep 3, 2011)

ok, thanks man ! hope to get some good images on Sunday !


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 4, 2011)

sharma_atul85 said:


> ok, thanks man ! hope to get some good images on Sunday !



yes definitely..practice makes a man perfect...I am sorry for being bit arrogant in my previous statement


----------

